# Lightning Strike



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The last place I want to be in a thunderstorm is floating in the middle of a river with a fly rod sticking up in the air. It is almost like tempting God to see how good his aim is. So, my buddy and I hit the Llano yesterday evening just in time to get chased off the water with a massive lighting show, high winds, and hail. I was hoping to add to my points in the Texas River Bum tournament.

Today we hit the water early and there was nothing more than just a few white puffy clouds on the horizon. Of course, as soon as I floated in my tube about a mile down river, the clouds turned black and ugly. Lightning was flashing all around and the wind turned cool and angry. I headed for the river bank and walked back in the soft gravel to my pickup truck. It was only four in the afternoon and it was DARK. We quickly packed up all our belongings and headed back for San Marcos. The storm chased us all the way, pelting my truck with hail and rain. Later, we discovered that a tornado touched down just west of Llano, near Castell. That is exactly were I had been floating just a couple of hours earlier.

It wasn't until I got home and looked at the photos that I realized that the last bass I caught was a Guadalupe (needed for the tournament). In the haste to get off the river I didn't put in on the measuring board. I was going with the theory that if you are dead, you are disqualified.

Despite the much shortened trip, it was great to be out on this beautiful river. Of the twenty or so fish caught, none counted for points.

I will be in Arkansas (fishing) for the next two weeks. Will hit the Hill Country again in late May.


----------



## Upright (Apr 2, 2012)

With you gone for two weeks maybe it will give me time to close the gap on points! :fish:


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Mike, can you share where you put in and fished. I've never fished the Llano and would like to try it out. Thanks and have a safe and fun trip.


----------



## miguel4 (Aug 12, 2005)

While wading the west side (high side) of the Llano and not being able to watch storms approach very well, and catching fish like crazy, I have had to grab my gear and fish and literally run across the river and jump into depressions on the other side to escape bad assed storms. Sure will make your heart beat! Glad I am too old now to do that anymore...


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

YAKNTX said:


> Mike, can you share where you put in and fished. I've never fished the Llano and would like to try it out. Thanks and have a safe and fun trip.


Fishing the Llano (at Llano) has several options.

You can walk down to the river below the dam (in town) and fish the first mile or so simply wading and rock hopping.

Drive Hwy 29 West to the CR 102 crossing, CR103 (where I was fishing) crossing, or go to Castell. Once you are at the river, you can wade, float, or paddle.

Beware the water is crystal clear and the fish see you first.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

flyfishingmike said:


> Fishing the Llano (at Llano) has several options.
> 
> You can walk down to the river below the dam (in town) and fish the first mile or so simply wading and rock hopping.
> 
> ...


Thanks, when you get back from your trip send me a message and lets go fish the Blanco during the week.


----------

